# Finding the right motor



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi, im new and i'm converting a mazda 626 into an ev.

I was wondering which motor supplies more torque; 3-phase AC motor or Brush-less DC motor?

I know DC motors are a bit more cost effective, but I am looking for a motor that will supply around 350-400 ft-lbs through the manual transmission and don't really know were to look. I am also planing on using 12 12v lead-acid batteries.


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

This is actually an engineering project for high school.

I was contemplating making this EV direct drive as you get more power, but I don't really know what motor to use. I assume a brush-less DC motor is the most efficient? 


Here are the specs I would like:
0-60 Mph at 4 secs. or less 
a range of 80 miles @ 75 mph
Top speed of 120 mph
make the car have 4WD with two motors


----------

